# Deboned Chicken Stuffed with Dirty Rice



## Vermin999 (Mar 18, 2016)

First took a whole chicken and removed all of the bones.




Seasoned the meat side with some salt free Cajun seasoning




Used a boxed dirty rice but doctored it up by adding the giblets, celery and onion and stuffed the bird with it




Tied it up, seasoned the outside with Zehnders Chicken seasoning




Cooked to and internal temp of 170 




Resting




and sliced


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 21, 2016)

V you are getting pretty fancy, not sure I could do that deboning, but the end results sure look good.


----------



## Max1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Deboning is not all that hard. Check youtube.


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 22, 2016)

Man I gotta try that, it looks killer!


----------



## nisayvx (Nov 2, 2020)

I salivate looking at this chicken


----------



## ambertinio (Nov 2, 2020)

What can I say? When you only have a coffee in the morning and check the new recipe to know what to cook for dinner. Thank you for stimulating this thread, now I know perfectly well what I should buy on the market. BTW, can I use basmati rice? Maybe I should try it and share my opinion afterwards. I bought it from https://www.thewindupspace.com/best-basmati-rice/ just for a try. These days I cooked basmati rice with vegetables, especially that Indian brand. I liked the results, my home was flooded with an delicious aroma. I think with stuffed chicken will fit perfectly!


----------

